# Εμείς και οι Βιεννέζοι



## Alexandra (Apr 18, 2008)

Πριν από λίγες ώρες πάτησα ξανά το πόδι μου στα πάτρια, μετά από ένα πενθήμερο ταξιδάκι στη Βιέννη. Και όπως έλεγα στον Nickel, προσπαθώ ακόμα να προσαρμοστώ στην ελληνική (θλιβερή) πραγματικότητα. 

*Μα μια ολόκληρη πόλη (η Βιέννη) χωρίς ένα αυτοκίνητο ανεβασμένο πάνω στο πεζοδρόμιο! Χωρίς ένα μηχανάκι, ένα ποδήλατο, έστω! 
Χωρίς έναν κάδο απορριμμάτων σε κοινή θέα στο κέντρο της πόλης! Τους έχουν φυλαγμένους μέσα στα κτίρια και τους βγάζουν την ώρα που περνάει το απορριμματοφόρο. Και τα απορριμματοφόρα πεντακάθαρα! Τα πλένουν, φαίνεται, για φαντάσου...
Μέσα στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας που έμεινα, υπήρχαν τέσσερις κάδοι ανακύκλωσης - αποκλειστικά για την πολυκατοικία των τριάντα διαμερισμάτων!!! Κι εδώ υπάρχει ένας κάδος σε ολόκληρο το δρόμο μου!
Στο σουπερμάρκετ δεν σου δίνουν σακούλα. Πρέπει να τη ζητήσεις και να την πληρώσεις. Δωρεάν δίνουν μόνο αυτές τις μικρές, λεπτές διαφανείς που χρησιμοποιούμε εδώ για να ζυγίσουμε τα μαναβικά. 
Πεζοδρόμια εντελώς ελεύθερα, πεντακάθαρα, χωρίς ρωγμές και παγίδες, χωρίς μηχανάκια, αυτοκίνητα, κάδους, σακούλες, πραμάτειες!
Οι Βιεννέζοι δεν κυκλοφορούν με τεράστια SUV, είναι πτωχοί, φαίνεται. Γεμάτη η πόλη με Smart! Κυκλοφορούν και αρκετά αυτοκίνητα τύπου station-wagon, αλλά όχι θηριώδη τετρακίνητα, που είναι προφανώς απαραίτητα για να κυκλοφορείς στα στενά του Κολωνακίου... *

Και ο Nickel μού επεσήμανε αυτά που έγραψε στην Καθημερινή ο Νίκος Γ. Ξυδάκης, με τον τίτλο Η πόλη έγινε ντροπή. Αναδημοσιεύω δυο παραγράφους, αλλά πρέπει να το διαβάσετε όλο. Φυσικά απηχεί τις απόψεις μου -- και πολλών άλλων, υποθέτω:
_Είναι ντροπή. Ελάχιστα τετράγωνα από τη Βουλή των Ελλήνων, το πρωθυπουργικό μέγαρο και το Δημαρχείο, κυβερνά η ανομία. Στους κεντρικότερους δρόμους, Σόλωνος, Σκουφά, Ακαδημίας, Ιπποκράτους, Συγγρού, παντού, Ι.Χ. παρκάρουν παρανόμως, SUV διπλοπαρκάρουν με θράσος, φορτηγά ξεφορτώνουν ολημερίς με αναίδεια, μοτοσικλέτες, περίπτερα, ψυγεία και τραπεζοκαθίσματα εξαφανίζουν τα πεζοδρόμια, συνεργεία ξεκινούν εργασίες καταμεσήμερο και αφήνουν πίσω τους συντρίμμια. Και παντού σκουπίδια, ασάρωτες γωνιές, ρημαγμένες πλάκες, διαλυμένα ρείθρα, ανασκαμμένοι δρόμοι.
Είναι ντροπή. Αυτή η ασυδοσία, η βαριά δυσλειτουργία, η τόση νοσηρότητα, είναι ντροπή για όλους. Αυτό το χάλι είναι εικόνα του πολιτικού μας πολιτισμού· αυτό το χάλι δείχνει πώς αντιλαμβάνεται την πόλη του ο εκλεγμένος δήμαρχος, δείχνει πώς εκτελεί το καθήκον του ο αρχηγός της αστυνομίας, δείχνει πόσο πονάνε τον τόπο οι τόσοι συναρμόδιοι υπουργοί. Ντροπή τους και ντροπή μας._


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 18, 2008)

Αλεξάνδρα μου, προτείνω την επόμενη φορά να πας σε καμιά πιο τριτοκοσμική πόλη (δε μου έρχεται κάποια αυτή τη στιγμή εκτός από την Αθήνα αλλά I'm working on it) ώστε όταν γυρίσεις να νιώσεις λίγο καλύτερα (χλωμό).


----------



## Porkcastle (Apr 18, 2008)

Κατάλαβα, σου έλειψαν οι δρόμοι μας...

Στο δικό μου χωριό, αρκετά πιο βόρεια, αρκετοί έχουν και το εξής αυτοκόλλητο στο πίσω τζάμι του αυτοκινήτου τους: "Bitte Sicherheitsabstand halten, ich bremse auch für Tiere" (= "Παρακαλώ, κρατήστε απόσταση ασφαλείας, φρενάρω ΚΑΙ για τα ζώα"). Άκουσον άκουσον, να προειδοποιούν με αυτόν τον τρόπο τους άλλους οδηγούς ότι ενδέχεται να φρενάρουν απότομα για να μην πατήσουν το κακόμοιρο το ζωάκι που τόλμησε να περάσει το δρόμο... τσκ, τσκ, τσκ... 

(Με την ευκαιρία αυτή να δηλώσω ότι από σήμερα είμαι επίσημα άλλος ένας χάρος που βγαίνει παγανιά στους δρόμους...)


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 18, 2008)

Porkcastle said:


> Στο δικό μου χωριό, αρκετά πιο βόρεια, αρκετοί έχουν και το εξής αυτοκόλλητο στο πίσω τζάμι του αυτοκινήτου τους: "Bitte Sicherheitsabstand halten, ich bremse auch für Tiere" (= "Παρακαλώ, κρατήστε απόσταση ασφαλείας, φρενάρω ΚΑΙ για τα ζώα"). Άκουσον άκουσον, να προειδοποιούν με αυτόν τον τρόπο τους άλλους οδηγούς ότι ενδέχεται να φρενάρουν απότομα για να μην πατήσουν το κακόμοιρο το ζωάκι που τόλμησε να περάσει το δρόμο... τσκ, τσκ, τσκ...



Αυτά τα αυτοκόλλητα τα βάζουν γιατί δεν ξέρουν καλό σημάδι και φοβούνται μην εκτεθούν. Εμείς εδώ που είμαστε μάγκες και τα πετυχαίνουμε πάντα τα σκυλάκια/γατάκια/κλπ στο δρόμο δεν έχουμε ανάγκη από τέτοια τερτίπια.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 18, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> Αλεξάνδρα μου, προτείνω την επόμενη φορά να πας σε καμιά πιο τριτοκοσμική πόλη (δε μου έρχεται κάποια αυτή τη στιγμή εκτός από την Αθήνα αλλά I'm working on it) ώστε όταν γυρίσεις να νιώσεις λίγο καλύτερα (χλωμό).


Πριν από πολλά χρόνια, κάποιος γνωστός μου επέστρεψε από το πρώτο ταξίδι της ζωής του στο Κάιρο. Μόλις πάτησε το πόδι του στο πάλαι ποτέ Ελληνικό, αναφώνησε: "Επιτέλους στον πολιτισμό!" Ενώ μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγμή, σε κάθε επιστροφή από βορειοευρωπαϊκές πρωτεύουσες, παρουσίαζε συμπτώματα κατάθλιψης.


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 18, 2008)

Ε, όπου να ναι θα αρχίσουμε να νοσταλγούμε και το Κάιρο με το αθηναίικο χάλι...


----------



## andy (Apr 21, 2008)

Εγώ χτες επέστρεψα από το πρώτο μου ταξίδι στη Θεσσαλονίκη και μόλις πάτησα το πόδι μου στα εξωτικά Πατήσια με έπιασε κατάθλιψη. Φασαρία, κόρνες και τσαντισμένες φάτσες. Ναι, η Θεσσαλονίκη δεν είναι Βιέννη, αλλά μου φάνηκε παράδεισος μπροστά στη γειτονιά μου.


----------

